# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Thêm Một Số Các Trung Tâm Bảo Hành Chính hãng LG Việt Nam

## samnguyen

*1.Điều kiện bảo hành:*

Máy còn trong thời gian bảo hành hiệu lực và các vấn đề hỏng hóc do lỗi nhà sản xuất.
Trong thời gian bảo hành hiệu lực, máy chưa từng qua sửa chữa từ bên thứ ba (sửa chữa ngoài) hoặc người dùng chưa tự can thiệp (tự mở máy, can thiệp phần cứng)
Trong thời gian bảo hành hiệu lực, máy điện thoại và phụ kiện do LG sản xuất không bị tác động của môi trường (thấm nước, hóa chất ăn mòn, bị quá nhiệt do tác động bên ngoài)
Trong thời gian bảo hành hiệu lực máy điện thoại và phụ kiện LG không bị rơi, rớt va đập mạnh dẫn tới hỏng hóc vật lý.
LG không giải quyết các trường hợp trao đổi và mua bán máy

*2.Trường hợp không bảo hành (cắt bảo hành)*

Trong thời gian bảo hành hiệu lực, máy điện thoại và phụ kiện của LG đã từng qua sữa chữa của bên thứ ba hoặc người dùng tự can thiệp.
Trong thời gian bảo hành hiệu lực, máy điện thoại và phụ kiện của LG bị thấm chất lỏng (do đi mưa hoặc rớt nước…)
Trong thời gian bảo hành hiệu lực, máy điện thoại và phụ kiện của LG bị biến dạng hoặc cong vênh linh kiện (rớt, va đập, can thiệp ngoài…)
Trung tâm bảo hành LG không giải quyết các trường hợp trao đổi và mua bán máy

*3. Địa chỉ trung tâm bảo hành LG trên toàn quốc:*

*Hà Nội :*

A108 D5 Trần Thái Tông- Q. Cầu Giấy

Số 2 Lý Thường Kiệt – Q. Hoàn Kiếm

108 Trần Đại Nghĩa – Q. Hai Bà Trưng

*Đà Nẵng :*

202 Nguyễn Văn Linh – Q. Thanh Khê

*TP. HCM :*

55 Sương Nguyệt Ánh, Q1, TPHCM.

178-180 Hoàng Văn Thụ - P9 – Q.Phú Nhuận - Tp.Hồ Chí Minh

Website: Trung tâm bảo hành LG 
 http://www.lg.com

Điện thoại hỗ trợ khách hàng : 08 – 38442008 ; 18001503

----------

